# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  ::. حسابان -هندسه ، چیکار کنم به نظر شما؟!! .::

## AmirAria

سلام و درود بر همه اونایی که منو یادشونه و نیست !!!
آقا از بخت بد ما امسال دبیری که برای حسابان هندسه میخواستیم نتونستن بگیرن (کلا شهرستان ما درس ورنداشته ) و دبیری که برای این دو درس داریم اصلا خوب نیست  :Yahoo (21):  
سر کلاسش هم باید بریم و سر کلاسش رفتن فقط منو گیج میکنه .
نامه هم بردیم اداره و از اول سال چند بار اعتراض هم کردیم ولی تاثیر نداشته .
به نظر شما چیکارر کنیم ؟ 
یا چیکار کنم؟ 
راهی هست که با مجوز اداره نشه نرفت سر چند تا کلاس خاص مث همین حسابان هندسه و وقتش رو تو خونه برا تمرین و تست بذارم ؟ چون سر کلاسش رفتن فقط وقت تلف کنیه !!!

----------


## dalia 1998

سلام 
یعنی میگید دبیرتون سابقه تدریس ابن 2درس رو نداره؟ یا سابقه داره ولی قدرت بیان نداره که متوجه نمیشد.

----------


## AmirAria

> سلام 
> یعنی میگید دبیرتون سابقه تدریس ابن 2درس رو نداره؟ یا سابقه داره ولی قدرت بیان نداره که متوجه نمیشد.


مشکل دوم ، قدرت بیان .
البته چند سال هم از تدریس این دو درس دور بوده ، همون دبیر که میگم امسال نیست چون مدرسه ما تنها ریاضیای شهرستانن اون دبیر حسابان و هندسه رو میگرفته ، یه دبیر هم که همزمان معاونت اداره رو دارن حساب دیفرانسیل چهارم .
من برا خودم کار و سی دی خریدم ، ولی میرم سر کلاس کلا گیج میشم ، دنبال یه راهم که اون تایم خونه باشم سی دی ها رو گوش کنم و تست بزنم و الکی وقت اضافی نذارم و عقب بیفتم

----------


## dalia 1998

سی دی که گرفتی تستی کار میکنن یا تشریحی؟
اخه امسال نهایی داری باید راه حل داشته باشی توجواب . من امتحان ی درسی رو با تکنیک رفتم از 2نمره فقط نمره جواب اخر نیم گرفتم.

----------


## AmirAria

> سی دی که گرفتی تستی کار میکنن یا تشریحی؟
> اخه امسال نهایی داری باید راه حل داشته باشی توجواب . من امتحان ی درسی رو با تکنیک رفتم از 2نمره فقط نمره جواب اخر نیم گرفتم.


آموزش مفهومی رهپویان . مطالب کتابه و تشریحی توضیح میده و جاهای لازم هم اثبات ها رو میگه .

----------


## Mr.Dr

هندسه سیرتاپیاز عالیه!

----------


## dalia 1998

نمیدونم ازش استفاده نکردم.
برای هندسه چی داری؟
از 4ساعت حسابان شما 2ساعتش رو سرکلاس باش همیشه هم ازش جلو باش هرجور هم بخونی باز جاهایی گیر پیدا میکنی که میتونی اشکالت رو بپرسی و اینم یادت باشه اگه سر کلاسش نری نوبت اول داخلیه.

----------


## AmirAria

> نمیدونم ازش استفاده نکردم.
> برای هندسه چی داری؟
> از 4ساعت حسابان شما 2ساعتش رو سرکلاس باش همیشه هم ازش جلو باش هرجور هم بخونی باز جاهایی گیر پیدا میکنی که میتونی اشکالت رو بپرسی و اینم یادت باشه اگه سر کلاسش نری نوبت اول داخلیه.


جفتش رهپویان برای آموزش (بودجه به بیشتر نمیرسید  :Yahoo (4): )

آموزشش خوبه ، بعد میرم کلاس این دبیر یه چی دیگه میگه .
کاش میشد کلا این 4 ساعت و سه ساعت رو نرفت 
ممنون

----------


## Mr.Dr

داداشم، حسابان گاج نقره ای داشت پارسال راضی بود!
سایت صنعتی شریف هم سری بزن.

----------


## Enigma

حسابان خوشخوان و هندسه کتاب درسی.
برای نهایی کاملا کافی هست.
تست هندسه الگو خوبه.

----------


## broslee

هندسه سیر تا پیاز:آموزشش خوبه.سوالای ایده دار هم داره.

نهایی هندسه وحسابان و جبر حداقل 18 نمره حفظی یا ساده و جاگذاری بود.

حالا سال آینده به احتمال زیاد یکم سخت ترمیشه.یعنی مثلا 4 نمره سوال مفهومی یا نکته ای باشه.

طراح ها خیلی سوالات رو از تمرین های کتاب درسی ctrl+c و ctrl+v 
میکنند.مثلا جبر یه فقط یه تمرین افراز کردن داشت عین همون تو امتحان اومده بود.80درصد اونایی که درست جوابش دادن هیچی از افراز کردن نمیدونن.

----------

